# Word Reference Verb Conjugator



## Alxmrphi

I know there are a few out there, but are there any plans to make one for WR, so if I search for "to warn" let's say, because I have this verb written down infront of me..

and I see in the Italian-English dictionary..

To warn | v | avvisare

I think it'd be a good idea to have something like


 To warn | v | avvisare (Conjugate this verb)

But of course there are overlapping translations and many of them, I mean something like this, next to the bold text at the top, the title of the page and what verb it is showing .. So it would be like this:


avvisare:


Definition |     in context |     images| conjugate this verb |

How about it? It'll be one more step to WR website being perfect.


----------



## Whodunit

We already have this feature for Spanish and French. I'm sure Mike is going to create a verb conjugator for Italian and Portuguese, too.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Wow! I didn't even know!


----------



## spielenschach

*Word Reference Verb Conjugator* - Thanks


----------



## cheshire

From where can we go there, Whodunit? Which should we click on in which page?


----------



## Nunty

The French Verb Conjugator is here.


----------



## cheshire

Where's the door of the room?


----------



## Nunty

cheshire said:


> Where's the door of the room?


Sorry? What do you mean?


----------



## cheshire

From where you have copied and pasted it?


----------



## Nunty

Just click on the link (the word in blue) and it will take you directly to the WR French Verb Conjugator. Another way is to look up a word in the English-French dictionary and click on the that link.


----------



## cheshire

Ah, thank you, Nun!


----------

